# showtime tv



## Julie67

I have tried to get Showtime tv since moving here but have been told in several places I try that they cannot sell any packages until 22nd Dec so have been stuck with only a few channels.

I already had a box fitted and satellite dish about four weeks ago but am now a little worried that the new packages which apparently is something to do with HD will not be any good with my box. My dish is for Nile sat.

Does anyone know anything about this please.


----------



## Whiskey96

Showtime have not been paying their bills, so I have heard, and so the new boxes
will not be available here anytime in the near future... Would you believe it..!?!..
So all the money you have paid to them has "gone down the swanny".......


----------



## bat

Whiskey96 said:


> Showtime have not been paying their bills, so I have heard, and so the new boxes
> will not be available here anytime in the near future... Would you believe it..!?!..
> So all the money you have paid to them has "gone down the swanny".......


does that apply to orbit as today it goes off 19 and nothing about new boxes
def going to look into sky when i get to uk


----------



## bat

Julie67 said:


> I have tried to get Showtime tv since moving here but have been told in several places I try that they cannot sell any packages until 22nd Dec so have been stuck with only a few channels.
> 
> I already had a box fitted and satellite dish about four weeks ago but am now a little worried that the new packages which apparently is something to do with HD will not be any good with my box. My dish is for Nile sat.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this please.


try to get fox mbc and a couple of others in english as not sure about show time 
but orbit complete rubbish at the moment after the first month its just repeats every day every week from one year to the next
thats the reason i changed from show time to orbit but was thinking of changing back but will wait and see now


----------



## Sonrisa

OMG< Showtime is the biggest scam I have come across in this country. They repeat the same bloody stuff every second day. 

Really. Every night I tell myself that I want to ditch them, but is there any other option really?


----------



## NZCowboy

My understanding is that Orbit and Showtime have merged. The company is called OSN -Orbit Showtime Network.
The merger and the implentation of HD is a shambles, a number of channels have gone to HD but the new HD decoders that are a free upgrade have not arrived in Egypt.


----------



## bat

yes and trying to get info on the phone is like trying to pull teeth all seems to be shrouded in secrecy and ive paid for 1 yr how stupid was that


----------



## MaidenScotland

Ohhh now I told you this was going to happened last August and you all told me I was wrong.

Orbit and showtime have emerged... Egypt has no new decoders and wont have until the new year at the earliest, the decoders were fitted free all over the middle east from August.. Egypt has not made up it´s mind if the decoders will be free here, does anyone want to run a book? lol.

Maiden


----------



## cutiepie

and now as of today any reasonably good channel is blocked america plus with all the new series show series movie channels etc!!   and I presume thats the case for the forseable future!! agh going to be a brilliant watching old arabic movies and reruns over and over!!


----------



## bat

so mbc fox etc are they still working has anyone looked
so its back to bbc world like the good old days
was not here on this site in aug but when i returned thought that, as quite a few of the orbit had already gone but my husband paid with out telling me 
i would say hes learnt a lesson but me and kids only watch


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes what a farce it all is... Egypt was well aware this was going to happen and as usual they sat and done nothing or at least they done nothing for the customer, they still took our money and provided nothing. The person who has the franchise in Egypt is to blame.. it is not Orbits fault,


----------



## Julie67

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes what a farce it all is... Egypt was well aware this was going to happen and as usual they sat and done nothing or at least they done nothing for the customer, they still took our money and provided nothing. The person who has the franchise in Egypt is to blame.. it is not Orbits fault,


so am I to take it that thats it, we cant get tv, apart from the 6 channels I already have, anymore . Ive only been here for 5 weeks and was looking forward to the 22nd for some decent tv, especially my son.

I know tv isnt important to some, but when you have a 15 year old, who has nothing to do, its pretty hardgoing. Do you think they will do anything else or????:confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Julie67 said:


> so am I to take it that thats it, we cant get tv, apart from the 6 channels I already have, anymore . Ive only been here for 5 weeks and was looking forward to the 22nd for some decent tv, especially my son.
> 
> I know tv isnt important to some, but when you have a 15 year old, who has nothing to do, its pretty hardgoing. Do you think they will do anything else or????:confused2:




Hi

Sorry what is the significance of the 22nd?
All the subscription tv programmes will soon disappear until they decided when and if we are getting new subscriptions.

Of course the tv is important... if you have paid for it you should have it... I can pretty much guarantee that the Egypt side of Orbit will not give refunds or credits for no show programmes that are already paid


----------



## Sonrisa

Incidentally, My showtime is not working today...I am wondering if my subscription has now expired or if this is a problem with Showtime broadcast..> i can't be bothered to call them. 

I have downloaded the full season 1 of Glee, so I am all sorted for the next few nights...but after that...What to do?
Is showtime/orbit the only option here?


----------



## Sonrisa

Julie67 said:


> so am I to take it that thats it, we cant get tv, apart from the 6 channels I already have, anymore . Ive only been here for 5 weeks and was looking forward to the 22nd for some decent tv, especially my son.
> 
> I know tv isnt important to some, but when you have a 15 year old, who has nothing to do, its pretty hardgoing. Do you think they will do anything else or????:confused2:


Aww Julie, I really feel for you: no tv, no fast internet gaming, no social network, the kids not in school, and I guess diving isn't an option right now with the recent shark attacks. 
Are you planing to go back home for Xmas?

I hope everything falls into place soon.


----------



## Horus

Apparently you can watch UK via VPN however that's only what I have seen on the internet I don't know if it's true and what the speeds are like


----------



## Julie67

Dizzie Izzie said:


> Aww Julie, I really feel for you: no tv, no fast internet gaming, no social network, the kids not in school, and I guess diving isn't an option right now with the recent shark attacks.
> Are you planing to go back home for Xmas?
> 
> I hope everything falls into place soon.


Thanks no im not going home for xmas. I'll just have to make the best of it, this year anyway. Feel a bit bad though, especially for my son, he's really missing his home in the UK. The tv just about topped it off, I think. thanks anyway.


----------



## Julie67

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry what is the significance of the 22nd?
> All the subscription tv programmes will soon disappear until they decided when and if we are getting new subscriptions.
> 
> Of course the tv is important... if you have paid for it you should have it... I can pretty much guarantee that the Egypt side of Orbit will not give refunds or credits for no show programmes that are already paid


Hi
When I had my box and dish fitted I went down to the office to get the showtime (about 4 weeks ago now) and they told me that they couldnt sell any showtime packages until the 22nd December as it was all changing to HD so come back then to sign up.
Im still going down on the 22nd. heres hoping


----------



## MaidenScotland

Julie67 said:


> Hi
> When I had my box and dish fitted I went down to the office to get the showtime (about 4 weeks ago now) and they told me that they couldnt sell any showtime packages until the 22nd December as it was all changing to HD so come back then to sign up.
> Im still going down on the 22nd. heres hoping





mmmm I would be very dubious about paying anything until you have proof that it is going to work. My subscription ran out at the end of November and when my man that does went to renew it he was told they would not accept the money until the new decoder was available... the new dishes are not available in Egypt until the New Year or so I was told.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Julie67 said:


> Hi
> When I had my box and dish fitted I went down to the office to get the showtime (about 4 weeks ago now) and they told me that they couldnt sell any showtime packages until the 22nd December as it was all changing to HD so come back then to sign up.
> Im still going down on the 22nd. heres hoping




p.s..... what difference would the date make??? they could have taken your money and given you television 4 weeks ago then just switched you over on the 22nd... something smells fishy to me. Ask for the chap to come to the house and show you the programmes and tell them you will pay him there and then


----------



## NZCowboy

Just checked our channels, and find that we only have Boomarang, all other subscribed channels are blocked!!!


----------



## canuck2010

How long is this going to last?


----------



## bat

canuck2010 said:


> How long is this going to last?


Don't hold your breath so why doesn't everyone on mass get in touch with sky etc. And ask why not Egypt , I know it gets to Greece .
And if we as subscribers can't get ,then can the illegal non subscribers still get


----------

